# Wow! I want one.



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2011)

So I'm busy searching the Western Flyer's on the web and came across this amazing looking bike.
Found it on Daves Vintage Bicycles webpage. A 59' Western Flyer "Golden Flyer". 
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle444
Anybody have one of these?
These dual headlights are the bomb

If you have one please post some pics.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 26, 2011)

*That is cool!*

Hey jd56...That is nice, now I want one too!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Jones'n for Tanklights*

This tank and dual headlights are the deal.
I've seen a few different bikes with the external fixtures and have fallen in love with them. Your collection has got me wanting more. 
I must say, I have the tanklight addiction. I have no room for all these wants but, still am wanting and wishing for more. I guess that is how it all starts. So many choices and different versions and with all the same concept....tanklights. maybe it would be cheaper and more managable to just collect tanklights.
I my need an intervention to cure my addiction. Well....Maybe later


----------

